# Which Is The Best Free Web Hosting Site???



## go4saket (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Guys!!!

Which according to you is the best free web hosting site. Free means absolutely free and if possible, without any annoying pop ups and banners. Web space, speed, uptime, reliability, uploading features etc play a major role...

Chao...


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 24, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30182 

OR *www.zeeblo.com


----------



## anvesh (Jun 25, 2006)

*www.janhost.com
*php
*only google text ad
*ftp
*yourname.cv.vc


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 25, 2006)

never trust those free hosters especially ones with unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## manas (Jun 25, 2006)

Zeeblo.com is the best one.
No ads.banners and no need to post in their forums to keep your account intact.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2006)

ya just go for www.zeeblo.com


----------



## ashfame (Jun 27, 2006)

@gary
can i display my adsense ad over there?


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 28, 2006)

You can display your adsense at zeeblo. They don't restrict you 



			
				zeebloFAQ said:
			
		

> Can I place my own ads on my site ?
> Yes, you are free to post or use any ads on your hosting account as long as they do not violate our TOS.



But I have heard that there are some downtime issues with zeeblo


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

ya but when there downtime u are upgraded for next plan


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 28, 2006)

Upgraded!! I thought zeeblo is free!! Anyway, upgrade is like a lollipop!! If I lose a mail that will give me some business worth 50K and then I get an account upgrade at zeeblo (that may be just a few more MBs), I am surely at a loss


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2006)

try 6te.net has 200mb,no ads,php,sql,ftp,phpmyadmin,forum etc.... its d best..


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2006)

@tuxfan
but i do not do any kind of business.its just a time pass,so why waste money.


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 30, 2006)

If downtime doesn't matter to you, then its a pretty good deal for you  All the best 

But 98.46% uptime is simple horrible for frihost! :O That means their service was down for 666 minutes in the month. Thats more than 20 minutes per day!! And some people are talking about only 1.5 min per day as acceptable.


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 6, 2006)

i prefer using 50webs.com, free web server providing 60 mb space, multiple domain hosting, sub domain, and no advertisements.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 7, 2006)

50webs.com doesn't allow any MySQL databases in its free plans. So you can't even have a WordPress blog or phpBB forum there.


----------



## Dharmil (Jul 7, 2006)

I worked as zeeblo support staff months ago and it was good....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

for just file hosting  freewebtown.com is the best....


----------



## techno_junkie (Jul 11, 2006)

www.pinlive.com

Free premium hosting :

Premium webhosting includes:
100 MB Webspace ( for 100 posts)
200 MB Webspace ( for 200 posts)
500 MB Webspace ( for 400 posts)

One .Org Domain name
Unlimited Subdomains
FTP Support
Ready to use 40+ Scripts(Forums, Shopping carts etc.) 
CGI Scripts
Fantastico
Cpanel 

njoy


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 11, 2006)

@techno

Not here again...with the same thing again


----------



## shaunak (Jul 16, 2006)

you might also want to try www.uni.cc ,a dns host for free domain names.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 17, 2006)

But do you like a domain name with extension uni.cc  I will personally not use a domain that sounds as silly as uni.cc


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2006)

for an extension  .co.nr.... use www.freedomain.co.nr
for .tk  use www.dot.tk


----------



## knight17 (Jul 17, 2006)

but uni.cc is very good
I dont like dot.tk


----------



## Charley (Jul 18, 2006)

techno_junkie said:
			
		

> www.pinlive.com
> 
> Free premium hosting :
> 
> ...



You are here AGAIN, you are really SICK  ....... People dont ever join this , he is a SCAMMER ........

Check my THREAD for proof ......


----------



## go4saket (Aug 2, 2006)

www.sphosting.com is pretty good...


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

zeeblo looks good yaar


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 3, 2006)

zeeblo has stopped fresh signups when I last checked.

As for sphosting, see this thread. sphosting has irritating pop-up ads.

But of course, if you search around the net, you will find plenty of free hosting providers. Some with ads, some without ads and some wanting you to post in their forums.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 3, 2006)

Very true, sphosting has many popups...

My hardluck, I was looking forward to sign in with zeeblo...


----------



## kool (Aug 3, 2006)

www.multiply.com
www.bravenet.com
www.xanga.com


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 3, 2006)

kool said:
			
		

> www.multiply.com
> www.bravenet.com
> www.xanga.com



This is what I found out primarily on cursory glance at these sites.

multiply.com gives a sub-domain  and doesn't let you host your own domain

bravenet.com lets you host your own domain but puts its ads. Of course, it has to cover costs.

xanga.com is mainly for blogging and not hosting. Free account will have ads.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 3, 2006)

www.freewebs.com Is also nice
my site on it www.freewebs.com/sparsh007


----------



## Aquarian (Aug 4, 2006)

www.ilogix.org
Ilogix is offering Free Hosting for a limited period. Features include CPanel, MySQL, PHP, Perl, SSI, CGI Scripts, Fantastico, and best of all NO FORCED ADS and if needed you can host your own ADs. You can easily upgrade to the PAID plans for FREE by being active on the forums.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 5, 2006)

www.50webs.com

I registered with it yesterday and even uploaded my site. It damn good...

No adds, No popups, FTP access, multiple subdomain under one user name and even the ability to delete unwanted sundomains. Simply Gr8...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2006)

@sparsh r those adsense ads urs or ur host's


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 8, 2006)

www.forums.fusionxhost.com - Try this...for getting hosting you have to post little only. Plans can be upgraded with additional bandwidth and space!


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 8, 2006)

50webs seems to be nice  But they don't give cPanel in their free accounts. Otherwise it really seems good!! Will have to signup and take a trial


----------

